# I have a new blog :-)



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been blogging on and off for about 7 years, but in the last couple of years I really slacked off in trying to get some other writing done. I decided to start a blog on nourishing food, weight loss, and vibrant health. I know that there are some of you who have also experienced struggles with your weight, and are trying to find the best way of eating that suits YOU. So if you are interested, you are quite welcome to stop by and read it. :biggrin:

Sixteen To Ten: 
http://waterlily11.blogspot.com

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I am going to add you to my google reader!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

gonna check it out  and follow it!

hugs
Kat


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll follow it too!

And please continue sharing the research you do on health and nutrition here on SM if you feel like it...Most members really appreciate it, and I would be one of them!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

princessre said:


> I'll follow it too!
> 
> And please continue sharing the research you do on health and nutrition here on SM if you feel like it...Most members really appreciate it, and I would be one of them!


Ditto


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i hvnt had time to follow yet but it has definitely caught my eye


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I wrote a comment there today. I didn't know how it worked so I am "anonymous". I did sign up for a blog space on WordPress but haven't used it. Suzan if you want to answer me on that comment, do so on FB message.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gonna' check it out Susan! Good for you! I have a blog but haven't posted in so long can't remember what it is about! I will have to haul out my old computer & check it out!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I've been blogging on and off for about 7 years, but in the last couple of years I really slacked off in trying to get some other writing done. I decided to start a blog on nourishing food, weight loss, and vibrant health. I know that there are some of you who have also experienced struggles with your weight, and are trying to find the best way of eating that suits YOU. So if you are interested, you are quite welcome to stop by and read it. :biggrin:
> 
> Sixteen To Ten:
> http://waterlily11.blogspot.com
> ...


I will be sure to read. I appreciate you sharing your research and opinions. :aktion033:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Cant wait to read more! Looks very professional too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I was reading it and wondering where I can find ghee and if Nutiva coconut oil is good to use for cooking or is there a different one for cooking? I have Nutiva because that is what I give to Aolani. Also, can you taste the coconut oil in the food? I sometimes just take a bit of it in its solid form for the sake of it.

Oops, I also wanted to congratulate you on your new blog and journey to the new you


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Johita said:


> I was reading it and wondering where I can find ghee and if Nutiva coconut oil is good to use for cooking or is there a different one for cooking? I have Nutiva because that is what I give to Aolani. Also, can you taste the coconut oil in the food? I sometimes just take a bit of it in its solid form for the sake of it.
> 
> Oops, I also wanted to congratulate you on your new blog and journey to the new you



Thanks for your kind words. 

Nutiva is what I use for most of my cooking. I don't really notice the taste in the food myself, but others may, if they are very sensitive to it. My blog has a link to purchase the ghee from amazon, but amazon is out of stock right now. I believe it is always available directly from the Pure Indian Foods website: Pure Indian Foods, makers of Grassfed Organic Ghee (Clarified Butter) - a family in ghee business since 1889 I have purchased directly from them at times, and had no problems. I've used other brands of ghee, and Pure Indian Foods is superior in taste.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, Suzan for posting about your blog. I just finished reading through it and there is a lot of information to think about on there. Hopefully, once my dd's wedding is over, I'll have more time to devote to deciding if one of the three diets might work for me. I have a LOT of the same health issues mentioned that you faced. One question: Is the test for gluten intolerance a mainstream test that I could request my primary care physicain run? Thanks, again!

Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I really enjoyed your post today on your blog (I get it by email). It was a great read as well as healthful.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

sophie said:


> Thanks, Suzan for posting about your blog. I just finished reading through it and there is a lot of information to think about on there. Hopefully, once my dd's wedding is over, I'll have more time to devote to deciding if one of the three diets might work for me. I have a LOT of the same health issues mentioned that you faced. One question: Is the test for gluten intolerance a mainstream test that I could request my primary care physicain run? Thanks, again!
> 
> Linda



Hi Linda,
There are traditional tests that docs can perform. Some people in the Celiac/Gluten Intolerant community question their accuracy, due to receiving negative results-yet they see a great improvement in their health once gluten is eliminated. If a person has full-blown Celiac Disease, it is much easier to detect, as there is usually intestinal damage. Food Intolerance is a tricky thing to diagnose, and usually the diet change is enough of a diagnosis for most people. Many in the community, at their doctor's recommendation, have used www.enterolab.com , which is owned by a Gastro MD, who specializes in testing for food intolerance. Both my husband and I and a friend had our tests done there, and we were pleased with their service. It may be covered by insurance, I don't know. If you need any more info, feel free to pm me.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words. I am enjoying blogging again. I got "burned out" on it a couple of years ago, but it's fun again.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, my gosh! I've never even heard of Celiac Disease even though I've been under the care of a GI doc since I was about 13. I just read through the list of symptoms and I have the the majority of them. Thanks for posting this info, Niki!

Linda



Nikki's Mom said:


> Hi Linda,
> There are traditional tests that docs can perform. Some people in the Celiac/Gluten Intolerant community question their accuracy, due to receiving negative results-yet they see a great improvement in their health once gluten is eliminated. If a person has full-blown *Celiac Disease*, it is much easier to detect, as there is usually intestinal damage. Food Intolerance is a tricky thing to diagnose, and usually the diet change is enough of a diagnosis for most people. Many in the community, at their doctor's recommendation, have used www.enterolab.com , which is owned by a Gastro MD, who specializes in testing for food intolerance. Both my husband and I and a friend had our tests done there, and we were pleased with their service. It may be covered by insurance, I don't know. If you need any more info, feel free to pm me.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

this is great Suzan, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

sophie said:


> Oh, my gosh! I've never even heard of Celiac Disease even though I've been under the care of a GI doc since I was about 13. I just read through the list of symptoms and I have the the majority of them. Thanks for posting this info, Niki!
> 
> Linda



Linda,
For about 10 years, I was under the care of several doctors/specialists for GI issues, and Celiac/food intolerance was not mentioned. I discovered while researching on my own, and at the suggestion of a friend. 

There is much more gluten (which is a protein) in our modern wheat then there was in wheat 150 years ago and previous. Some think that our bodies can't handle modern wheat with this higher gluten content.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Well done Suzan .


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your blog with us on SM! I always value your research, opinions, and information regarding health topics. I agree with the others, please continue to post health related items on SM, too!


----------

